# Galaxy Nexus Lte Specs Revealed



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.google.co...us/#/tech-specs

We got the bigger battery (not by much though but I'll take it!) and it's only .53mm thicker than GSM version.


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> http://www.google.co...us/#/tech-specs
> 
> We got the bigger battery (not by much though but I'll take it!) and it's only .57mm thicker than GSM version.


Like how the specs say varies under network. Still looks hopeful for the regional carriers getting their hands on the Gnex as well. With all the videos that turned up showing the VZW version things maybe speeding along now.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully this means we are even closer to seeing this thing launch! I'm tired of waiting lol.


----------



## Eazy (Jul 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Hopefully this means we are even closer to seeing this thing launch! I'm tired of waiting lol.


I have to agree. I'm over waiting.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Eazy said:


> I have to agree. I'm over waiting.


I had a dream that they announced it tomorrow and said it's available now come buy it lol. One could only wish they would do that (unfortunately that's not how it works).


----------



## brsafford (Jun 23, 2011)

Is the lack of adding in an SD card into the phone a deal breaker for anyone?


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it just me or do the renders look more than "a Tad bit thicker"? I have to hold one in hand now cause I'm over beefy phones. Coupled with Verizon starting to irk me, bloatware and carrier branding on a Nexus device, and I'm seriously giving the GSM version a look. BTW, will CDMA ROMs work with the GSM version?

Sent from my Xoom or Thunderbolt, pick one


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> Is it just me or do the renders look more than "a Tad bit thicker"? I have to hold one in hand now cause I'm over beefy phones. Coupled with Verizon starting to irk me, bloatware and carrier branding on a Nexus device, and I'm seriously giving the GSM version a look. BTW, will CDMA ROMs work with the GSM version?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom or Thunderbolt, pick one


Regardless of the look it's still only .53mm thicker which isnt bad. Also the only carrier branding is the 4G LTE logo on the back. As far as bloat it is backup assistant and My VzW and don't forget Google has built in app hiding now (same as freezing in TiBu) so that's not an issue either really. As far as the ROM question goes I wouldn't think it would work as the RIL wouldn't match. I'm sure we will get a ton of ROMs by devs working on the 4G LTE Nexus.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> Is it just me or do the renders look more than "a Tad bit thicker"? I have to hold one in hand now cause I'm over beefy phones. Coupled with Verizon starting to irk me, bloatware and carrier branding on a Nexus device, and I'm seriously giving the GSM version a look. BTW, will CDMA ROMs work with the GSM version?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom or Thunderbolt, pick one


To put it into perspective, your Thunderbolt is 14mm thick and the thick Nexus is ~9.5mm thick. That's quite a difference between what is known as a "beefy phone" and what you should expect.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Thats a good call Jax. I could just be a little too worried. I've held a lot of Galaxy phones recently and its so light that its amazing. Makes you not want anything else thats bigger. And Stang, Verizon has put their Verizon logo on the back of the phone.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> And Stang, Verizon has put their Verizon logo on the back of the phone.


Nice! ^^^^^

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> Thats a good call Jax. I could just be a little too worried. I've held a lot of Galaxy phones recently and its so light that its amazing. Makes you not want anything else thats bigger. And Stang, Verizon has put their Verizon logo on the back of the phone.


Damn that's lame but oh well. Ill still rock this sweet phone. Got an awesome review from The Verge.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

itsTreyG said:


> and Stang, Verizon has put their Verizon logo on the back of the phone.


Back plates are replaceable too ;-)


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Back plates are replaceable too ;-)


Official replacements are only $10 so I predict buying one or two and seeing how I can mod them. :-D


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

will someone do me a favor and run over the UK real quick and snag me one....I dont think i can wait any longer. This is just killing me looking at that site.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> will someone do me a favor and run over the UK real quick and snag me one....I dont think i can wait any longer. This is just killing me looking at that site.


Sure how many you want? lol


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Sure how many you want? lol


10 ....1 for each finger lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> 10 ....1 for each finger lol


lol wow you can multitask like a mofo!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Called winning sir...lol


Mustang302LX said:


> lol wow you can multitask like a mofo!


Its called winning sir. LOL


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> Called winning sir...lol
> 
> Its called winning sir. LOL


Ahh noted.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

sorry if this has been posted. here's a cool story about the first guy who picked up a nexus in the UK, they accidentally gave him a developer phone with some funny options like "Report a WTF condition"

http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/17/first-happy-galaxy-nexus-customer-isnt-so-happy-wants-to-excha/


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> sorry if this has been posted. here's a cool story about the first guy who picked up a nexus in the UK, they accidentally gave him a developer phone with some funny options like "Report a WTF condition"
> 
> http://www.engadget....wants-to-excha/


Haha that's pretty sweet!


----------



## cu-n-az (Aug 9, 2011)

Be very careful if you choose to pre-order a case to have on hand when your Verizon GNex arrives. I've read that the stock back cover of the Verizon phone is slightly different from the GSM phones to accomodate the larger 1850 mAH battery. A few case vendors are noting their cases as not being compatible with the LTE version of the phone, but many are not. Of course, if you're ordering a pouch or other case which doesn't require a precise fit, you're probably fine. But, with any sort of hard case, *BUYER BEWARE *unless it is specifically noted as being for the Verizon LTE version of the phone.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

cu-n-az said:


> Be very careful if you choose to pre-order a case to have on hand when your Verizon GNex arrives. I've read that the stock back cover of the Verizon phone is slightly different from the GSM phones to accomodate the larger 1850 mAH battery. A few case vendors are noting their cases as not being compatible with the LTE version of the phone, but many are not. Of course, if you're ordering a pouch or other case which doesn't require a precise fit, you're probably fine. But, with any sort of hard case, *BUYER BEWARE *unless it is specifically noted as being for the Verizon LTE version of the phone.


LTE version is a bit thicker, according to specs from Google.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

cu-n-az said:


> Be very careful if you choose to pre-order a case to have on hand when your Verizon GNex arrives. I've read that the stock back cover of the Verizon phone is slightly different from the GSM phones to accomodate the larger 1850 mAH battery. A few case vendors are noting their cases as not being compatible with the LTE version of the phone, but many are not. Of course, if you're ordering a pouch or other case which doesn't require a precise fit, you're probably fine. But, with any sort of hard case, *BUYER BEWARE *unless it is specifically noted as being for the Verizon LTE version of the phone.


Great point a lot of people may not even consider!


----------



## BelacNongaw (Jul 25, 2011)

Well guys, in case you haven't heard Google just updated the verizon lte version specs page from saying 16/32gb to 16gb only for storage. I'm over this phone...verizon has screwed up yet another. This is going to be the redheaded stepchild "nexus" phone. If they don't fix my bionic soon I may have to get a used iPhone so I can actually have data and a solid phone (vomit) http://www.google.co...us/#/tech-specs

Edit: black_man_x just tweeted: "to be honest everyone is tired of vzw bullshit. device is no longer a nexus due to their dumb tushy games.. Unlocked works great on att.."

He would know...he's going around with google launching the phone.

Edit: lol like how the forums filtered and changed to tushy! So yeah...not an *exact* quote now.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

BelacNongaw said:


> Well guys, in case you haven't heard Google just updated the verizon lte version specs page from saying 16/32gb to 16gb only for storage. I'm over this phone...verizon has screwed up yet another. This is going to be the redheaded stepchild "nexus" phone. If they don't fix my bionic soon I may have to get a used iPhone so I can actually have data and a solid phone (vomit) http://www.google.co...us/#/tech-specs
> 
> Edit: black_man_x just tweeted: "to be honest everyone is tired of vzw bullshit. device is no longer a nexus due to their dumb tushy games.. Unlocked works great on att.."
> 
> ...


Fix coming before nov is out. Patience my friend. While all this gnex.. rezound ...rzr hooplah fades out.. we'll get a patch.. and have the only solid. Working. 4.3 display lte dual core 0map 32gb phone .. that has a removable battery and sd card.... gg vzw. gg.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BelacNongaw (Jul 25, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Fix coming before nov is out. Patience my friend. While all this gnex.. rezound ...rzr hooplah fades out.. we'll get a patch.. and have the only solid. Working. 4.3 display lte dual core 0map 32gb phone .. that has a removable battery and sd card.... gg vzw. gg.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yeah. Sorry I ever doubted my bionic!


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

BelacNongaw said:


> Yeah. Sorry I ever doubted my bionic!


+1. We all had those doubts. They are slowly going away for us all

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

BelacNongaw said:


> Well guys, in case you haven't heard Google just updated the verizon lte version specs page from saying 16/32gb to 16gb only for storage. I'm over this phone...verizon has screwed up yet another. This is going to be the redheaded stepchild "nexus" phone. If they don't fix my bionic soon I may have to get a used iPhone so I can actually have data and a solid phone (vomit) http://www.google.co...us/#/tech-specs
> 
> Edit: black_man_x just tweeted: "to be honest everyone is tired of vzw bullshit. device is no longer a nexus due to their dumb tushy games.. Unlocked works great on att.."
> 
> ...


Tushy. He he he! He said Tushy. That makes me think of a diaper swollen with baby feces.

Hope my signature isn&#39;t too offensive...


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol... tushy games....sounds like a movie I might have seen before.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Keep in mind, those still maybe the European specs. I didn't know until recently myself they do have a LTE market as well. Google themselves said is coming in both models. The initial release may just be 16, but a 32 is coming.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

P3 said all signs point to 32 in the states, that's just the euro version.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

P3 also said it would be released by now at one point. Alas, it isn't out yet.


----------

